# This is only a test



## Larren Shot (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Awesome video


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Larren Shot said:


>


Good, steady follow-through.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Larren Shot said:


>


Yup. It's working!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## ForkLess (Aug 15, 2018)

Nice! Sounds like a cannon going off!


----------

